# Frame off or not



## Miked410 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a 72 gto. I was curious to see if anyone here has taken the time to remove the body on the cars? I would like to get mine off to remove bushings, paint and remove rust and to set up my 4 link set up. But im cautious after reading about some misshaps for other folks. Any ideas or help would be appreciated. :cheers


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

There is a Fisher body repair manual you can get if that helps you at all. I would think that would help you avoid some issues that others run into. My body on my 72 was the only thing I didn't have to do to mine, but bushings were replaced frame on. 

If you want a body repair manual I'd probably sell you mine for a fair price. :rocker:




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Miked410 (Oct 18, 2009)

pm me Smalldog, and we'll talk.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's a very big decision and always involves a ton more work than you think. Does the car really need that, or could it be sufficiently restored without that degree of disassembly? Body bushings can be replaced just by loosening them and using a jack to provide just enough clearance to slide the old ones out and the new ones in. I did a frame-off restoration on my 69 --- start to finish? About 23 years...
More cars die these days from being taken apart and the owner getting overwhelmed than from anything else.

Bear


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

What Bear says is absolutely true. I have done a few frame offs and just about to finish a 65. In my case I did not have the choice of buying decent cars. If your car is in good shape frame wise, body etc. just perform the necessary work to make it safe and to a point that you are happy with it. To do a frame off requires space, equipment and money. Unfortunately it is like turning over a rock! If you are doing this because you like the work then proceed, it is a great hobby. Do a mild restoration as needed and get out and have fun with the car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What these gentlemen said. 100%. The only way I would consider doing a frame off on one of these cars is if there is extensive rust throughout the car. Helped a buddy complete a frame off on his '67 GTO a couple of years back. It took 2-3 years and the car was 100% rust free. He just 'wanted to do a frame off'. The running, driving, rust free '67 GTO 4speed HO convertible and the running, driving '64 Lemans 4speed HO convertible he owned anddisassembled in 1978 to "restore" ended up getting sold off as basket cases/parts cars for peanuts after sitting for 30+ years in the elements and degrading. Think before you start a project like this...it's a ton of work.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Frame Off*

:cool One thing we all need to remember is that someday someone will sell our car, and we need to take that fact into consideration when we throw money at our cars. I just had my '69 Chevelle up for sale. The Chevelle is a southern car that had a "cosmetic resto" in 1994 and was in *marvelous *condition. I put some money in it a couple of years ago (body, paint, chrome, interior), but it *did not *need to come off the frame. UNFORTUNATELY way too many buyers were actually put off by the fact that the Chevelle had not had a "frame off." For some reason these people thought there was something wrong with the Chevelle: "Why didn't you do a 'frame off?'"

Just sayin': when the time comes to sell the car has to meet certain expectations... stupid as they may be.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would consider a car MORE desirable if it did'nt NEED a frame off lol. The more original car in good condition should be worth more IMO. I always chuckle when guys selling Mopars say they've had a "frame off" resto on their unibody cars.

BTW, my car had a "frame off" 'cause it was a POS when I bought it. All original but a rust bucket. Frame off was really the only way to bring this one back from the dead.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Agreed. Neither of My GTO's has been restored, or ever off the frame. repainted, yes. Mechanically overhauled and maintained, yes. Sitting idle for years? Never. Always driven. I'd much rather buy a car that was never neglected/abandoned/abused than a car that had extensive work and replacement parts because it sat for decades outside. But, in todays information world, "Frame Off" is a well known and often misunderstood qualification. A certain portion of potential buyers will demand a "Frame Off" car. I'd rather have a good original that never needed a frame off. But that's just me, 'cuz I drive mine.


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I was at the same place when it was time to re-do my very original 68 that had some body issues. The floors/frame were excellent, but the quarters/rockers needed replacement. I decided it would be better to have never been apart, than to do a frame off. Still has the original brake lines, cables, fuel lines, etc.. For me, that works better than a frame off.


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

I am at the tail end of a 3 year long frame off on my 65 convert - I had to replace the middle floor support which required rasing the body considerably, so I decided to go all the way. It is a huge project, but I am glad I did it on this car. Considering the age of things like brake lines, suspension, etc. I wanted every thing new. You definetly have to be up to the challange, as it is easy to get discouraged


----------

